# Bootcamp reste bloqué au partitionment



## Nymist (5 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Du coup je reviens avec mon histoire de win10 ...

J'ai finis par refaire une clean install de mon mac sous Catalina 10.15.7.

Je tente avec bootcamp de d'installer mon win10 (cette fois sou Catalina le problème de formatage en FAT32 semble réglé je n'ai pas besoin de diviser mon fichier ISO).
En revanche ça fait maintenant bien 2h que BootCamp tente de partitioner mon disque ...

Je vous mets un screenshot









Et rien ne se passe ....


Je n'ai aucune idée de quoi faire

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2021)

Déjà, la grande inconnue est quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.


Nymist a dit:


> Je tente avec bootcamp de d'installer mon win10 (cette fois sou Catalina le problème de formatage en FAT32 semble réglé je n'ai pas besoin de diviser mon fichier ISO).


Tu tentes de faire quoi comme ça ? Tu as lu le protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...en tenant compte de l'année de ton modèle ?

On ne modifie le fichier .iso que si et je dis bien si un message d'erreur apparaît lors de la copie du contenu du fichier .iso par Assistant Boot Camp et j'insiste par Assistant Boot Camp. On ne copie rien du tout manuellement, en aucun cas !

Et tu fais quoi de ce disque dur de 1 To formaté en NTFS ? Il faut savoir que par défaut Assistant Boot Camp, ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné, ni la présence de tout disque dur USB.

Que te propose explicitement Assistant Boot Camp, l'utilisation d'une clé USB, l'utilisation directe d'un fichier .iso, etc ? Là encore une copie écran serait la bienvenue.


----------



## Nymist (5 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir, 

Merci pour ta réponse. 

Concernant mon mac c'est un MacBook pro de fin 2013 core i7 2,9 avec 16Go de ram et un HDD de 500Go. 
Actuellement sous Catalina 10.15.7

Je n'ai rien modifié du tout ni rien copié manuelle. 
Hier j'ai tenté une install en ayant comme message d'erreur "impossible de créer le disque d'installation, espace disponible insuffisant" 

En regardant le forum j'ai vu que tu parlais de ce problème en proposant une alternative via bootcamp converter de mémoire. Bref je souhaitais de toute façon faire une réinstallation clean de mon mac. Ce que j'ai fais et j'en ai profité pour le passer de high Sierra à Catalina. 

J'ai ensuite réouvert l'assistant bootcamp et suivi les instructions. 
Le disque de 1To en NTFS c'est le disque de démarrage créé par bootcamp en utilisant un ISO de win10 téléchargé sur le site de Microsoft. 
À l'origine c'était un disque en ExFat. Je ne l'ai pas moi-même mis en NTFS simplement bootcamp a formaté avant de recopier les fichiers d'installation de Windows. 

Une fois la copie de fichiers effectué j'ai choisi la taille de la partition souhaité pour Windows soit 145Go pour moi et j'ai ensuite cliqué sur continuer ... Et j'en suis là


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2021)

Nymist a dit:


> Le disque de 1To en NTFS c'est le disque de démarrage créé par bootcamp en utilisant un ISO de win10 téléchargé sur le site de Microsoft.


Tu oublies l'utilisation de ce disque dur, car Assistant Boot Camp considère que c'est un disque dur USB à part entière et pas un support pour créer une clé USB d'installation. Oui, oui, parfois Apple ne se perd pas, mais oublie de mentionner une taille maximale.

Dans ton cas de figure, Assistant Boot Camp te propose bien la création d'une clé USB d'installation en utilisant un fichier .iso. Il te faudrait une clé USB 3.0 d'une taille minimale de 8 Go, formatée en Table de partition GUID et en MS-DOS (FAT32). Assistant Boot Camp téléchargera les pilotes/drivers qui serviront en fin d'installation, puis recopiera l'intégralité du contenu du fichier .iso dans la clé USB. Durant la préparation de cette clé USB, il ne doit y avoir aucune erreur, sinon Assistant Boot Camp ne passera pas la main à la fenêtre d'installation de Windows.


Nymist a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas moi-même mis en NTFS simplement bootcamp a formaté avant de recopier les fichiers d'installation de Windows.


Non, Assistant Boot Camp ne formate en MS-DOS (FAT32) que la partition temporaire dans le disque dur interne, mais pas la clé USB.


----------



## Nymist (6 Janvier 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse !

Je vais essayer de trouver ça ! Par contre concernant 


> Non, Assistant Boot Camp ne formate en MS-DOS (FAT32) que la partition temporaire dans le disque dur interne, mais pas la clé USB.


Pourtant la première chose qu'il fait quand tu as coché la case pour créer un clé USB de démarrage c'est d'effacer totu ce qu'il y a dessus .... 

Bref j'essaye de me trouver une clé et de faire ça !


----------



## Nymist (6 Janvier 2021)

Alors, le verdict est le même... Tout se passe sans accro jusqu'au partitionment de Disk1 pour installer windows







On en reste à ce stade indéfiniment ...


----------



## Nymist (6 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir @Locke, 

Je me permets de revenir vers toi. 
Suite aux conseils de macomaniac je tente d'installer windows sans passer par bootcamp avec une partition faite manuellement.


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         208.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         360.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         140.1 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +360.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC-169 - Data          32.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume MAC-169                 11.2 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.7 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              15.7 GB    disk2s1
```

Je me retrouve confronté au problème suivant : 





As tu déjà eu ce type d'erreur et aurais tu la possibilité de m'aider ? 

En te remerciant par avance,


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir *Nymist*

Quand tu démarres sur ta clé avec "*alt*" => tu as peut-être 2 options à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage : *Windows* et *EFI Boot*. L'option *Windows* => permet une installation en mode *Legacy* (héritage) de type ancien > l'option : *EFI Boo*t une installation en mode *UEFI* adaptée à ton actuel partitionnement.

- au cas où tu aurais choisi *Windows* > redémarre sur *EFI Boot* pour procéder à l'installation.​


----------



## Nymist (6 Janvier 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> - au cas où tu aurais choisi *Windows* > redémarre sur *EFI Boot* pour procéder à l'installation.


C'est tout à fait ce que j'ai fait ! 

Merci !


----------

